# Sketchup



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I found this awesome program I love using it its just like Cad but free.
http://sketchup.google.com/

Lets you make stuff like this


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I love Sketchup - I haven't done anything with it for a while though. So easy and so fun!

I like how you did the exposed brick. I'll need to look for that option in there somewhere.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yup, Sketchup rocks... Had posted about it HERE a few weeks ago.

Love the columns you've put together. Is that a custom texture or did you had tweek the exposed bricks with the polygon tool?

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Did a mockup of my house too...Ok, I'm still learning I just tried it for the first time today..heheh.









Then I added a fence and facades just kicking ideas around. Anyone know of where to get extra textures?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! I found the trees and shadows tool...YAY!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Party at my house!! LOL!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like the party is already out of hand. Did somebody have a heart attack from partying too hard. . . And who the hell called the cops!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Noice Doc! Where's the keg though?

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BoysinBoo said:


> Looks like the party is already out of hand. Did somebody have a heart attack from partying too hard. . . And who the hell called the cops!


I live in SALINAS CA...Cops are always around!! And I think the ambulance is for a gang shooting...Grrr..


Terrormaster said:


> Noice Doc! Where's the keg though?
> 
> -TM


I need to figure out how to render one...Any ideas?! Oh wait..Check the garage. Lot's of Miller high life in there!


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

http://sketchup.google.com/bonuspacks.html
Here is alink for sketchup extras including materials


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool, thanks! Got em!


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Dr. Morbius - Google "Kerkythea". It's a rendering engine that works with a few different applications, including SketchUp. I render my stuff with Kerky. There's a bit of a learning curve, but the results are pretty impressive, including some top notch lighting effects.

Anyone curious how well Kerky renders, just google image search "kerkythea sketchup" and be amazed.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks BM..The fact that it's FREE makes the learning curve worth it. I'll definitly give it a shot, downloading it now. Looks amazing for sure!


----------

